# HGH + T4 cycle?



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

I am currently running 1g test e pw. Clen 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. Diet is low carb cutting.

Going to be adding 3iu HGH ed. Been reseaching it at present, have some t4 there which Ive heard can be benificial?

Can anyone write me up a cycle with the above? Or give me any info on it? Thanks


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

split the GH to be 2iu in the morning, and do fasted cardio 30mins after. Don't eat for another 60mins after the cardio. Take the other 1 iu in the afternoon when you're not eating.

Take your T4 in the morning on an empty stomach as well, so when you pin your GH.

You can start the T4 at 100mcg. Take it 2days on, 2days off. Same with the clen.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks! Show no ramping up and down like T3?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Is HGH linked to acne? Just seemed to have a break out on my first week.


----------

